# five weeks into Tearlax



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

Some of you had asked that I keep you posted as to long term results of tearlax. I am so pleased with this product. His eyes do not run anymore like they used to after being outdoors. My vet gave me the OK on the eyebright. So as not to highjack this thread I have posted some info on the health forum since there was some questioning as to the safety.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

He looks really good. Thank u so much for the updates. Do u know if u can stop the tearlax once all the stains r cleared or do u have to use it continuously?


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

The makers of the product suggest keeping the dogs on it for a month afterwords but I have decieded to keep walter on it for a couple more weeks and then discontinue it unless the staining starts back. We will see. Remember too that I did use a stain fading product for the second week he was on it until the fourth week. Now I do wash his face with a warm wash rag each morning.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He looks great. That is fantastic that you found a product that works so well and that your vet approves of.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

His face is STRIKING! I'm glad it worked!


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

waltersmom said:


> The makers of the product suggest keeping the dogs on it for a month afterwords but I have decieded to keep walter on it for a couple more weeks and then discontinue it unless the staining starts back. We will see. Remember too that I did use a stain fading product for the second week he was on it until the fourth week. Now I do wash his face with a warm wash rag each morning.


I was going to ask that too. Thanks so much for taking the time to post updates for us. The results are amazing and he is looking so handsome. :angel:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

fantastic poodle said:


> I was going to ask that too. Thanks so much for taking the time to post updates for us. The results are amazing and he is looking so handsome. :angel:


Totally agree. thanks for posting. I'm definitely going to buy it for my Miu Miu. I'll let u know if I get similar results.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow that is an amazing change! I might try it for my cream Lhasa...he doesn't have bad staining, but there is definitely some red at the corners of his eyes. Does it keep his eyes from tearing? Raven has slightly runny eyes, as do most toys, and I would love to be able to help him with that.


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

it took about 2 weeks but slowly the tearing stoped. I am assuming it is the tearlax doing it. At any rate time will tell. I have not given Walter any tearlax in 4 days because he had his neutering surgery and was given an antibiotic injection and did not want to chance that it would interfer. I intend to start him back on it tomorrow. I did a lot of research and found that the herb eyebright has been used for a couple thousand years for numerous eye conditions including tearing. Just takes patience because it takes 3 to four weeks to start seeing real results and it does not fade the staining it has to grow out.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

This is my Miu Miu with her red stain 
I'm going to try tearlax. Thank u


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh my God, how cute is your Miu Miu, such a sweet face, bet you can't keep your hands off her. Be prepared to have patience with the tearlax. does your baby have staining any where else, my walter did. he had some around his mouth and on his privates from licking. The stain remover that I used along with the tearlax helped me be more patient and I was very faithful with using it as I really hated the ugly stains, made my happy boy look so sad. Last Monday I groomed him and when I clipped his face I almost cried to see a totaly stain free face. Good luck to you with your precious baby and please keep me posted. Oh yes, a tip, I put the tearlax powder into some of his favorite moist food, just a small amount , and hand fed him to make sure he got it all.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

waltersmom said:


> does your baby have staining any where else, my walter did. he had some around his mouth and on his privates from licking.


No staining anywhere else. Just her face. So Walter got stains from licking himself. My Gucci tries to clean Miu Miu everyday. He licks her eye around where the stains are and licks her ears clean. He uses his paws to hold down her head and licks her eyes and ears clean every day (funny he knows that he has to clean both sides of her face and both ears). And every once in a while he gets an ear massage from Miu Miu in return. I don't think him licking caused it as she had the stain when I got her. 

Thanks for all the updates. I'll keep u posted once she starts the tearlax


----------

